#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Protecting Word Docs in Mail merge from changes

## mandrena

I'm trying to find out how I can protect a document that I merge in mail merge so that users will not be able to change the document.  They will be able to enter data into the database that will allow them to merge with the Word document but they cannot be allowed to change the actual Word document contents at all.  Is there a way of setting this up in this way?

----------


## ExlGuru

Relevent information is there may be helpful.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/wo...446741033.aspx

----------

